# MK5 GTI mpg?



## 2001SVS (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm new here and I have a question. I was wondering what other MK5 GTI owners were getting for gas mileage? I know that I shouldn't be very concerned what a performance car gets for gas mileage, but it just seems my GTi with the DSG tranny gets sub-par mileage, especially for a VW.
I do mostly highway mileage to and from work, 27 miles one way, and I am barely eckin' out 26.5mpg, traveling between 70-80mph. Does this sound normal? 
Thanks a heep!
Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That sounds about on par with what I was getting when I first got my DSG 2.0T back in 07. I was commuting about 30 miles to work each way. After I installed APR software, I did see a few more miles to the gallon increase. 
If you'd like, head on over to one of our distributors for a free trial of our software. Here are your two closest:
Northern European Automotive, Inc 
235 S Main St
Concord, NH 3301 
603.228.0533
http://www.northerneuropeanautomotive.com
Marc's Foreign Car
627 Main St
Wakefield, MA 1880
781.246.0042
[email protected]
http://www.marcsforeigncar.com


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (2001SVS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001SVS* »_I'm new here and I have a question. I was wondering what other MK5 GTI owners were getting for gas mileage? I know that I shouldn't be very concerned what a performance car gets for gas mileage, but it just seems my GTi with the DSG tranny gets sub-par mileage, especially for a VW.
I do mostly highway mileage to and from work, 27 miles one way, and I am barely eckin' out 26.5mpg, traveling between 70-80mph. Does this sound normal? 
Thanks a heep!
Jay

With the cruise control set @ 65mph that gets me 33-36mpg


----------



## 2001SVS (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Arin,
I recently had my 40k service performed and my dealer came up with a code that they had not heard of yet. Turns out it was the intake cam/follower/fuel pump. So the dealer replaced said items and that's when I started to follow my gas mileage a bit closer. It just seems that my mpg was better before I had the parts replaced and the 40k service. 
Maybe I'll have to put my right foot on a diet, guess it's a bit heavy, no?
Jay


----------



## 2001SVS (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
With the cruise control set @ 65mph that gets me 33-36mpg










Even with cruise set to 65-70, I don't think that I've ever gotten above 30mpg?


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (2001SVS)*

weve had a couple of those cam problems at my dealer, starting to become a problem with the first gen 2.0t hopefully they addressed it with the second gen motor


----------



## apex1469 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (rippie74)*

New guy here. I have had my 08 GTI for 6 months and have yet to get better than 21 MPG. Granted most of my driving is in the city, stop light to stop light but 21 MPG is still poor. Like most of you have commented I did not buy this car for its MPG but none the less I am very disappointed in the mileage so far, less than 3K miles driven.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (apex1469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apex1469* »_New guy here. I have had my 08 GTI for 6 months and have yet to get better than 21 MPG. Granted most of my driving is in the city, stop light to stop light but 21 MPG is still poor. Like most of you have commented I did not buy this car for its MPG but none the less I am very disappointed in the mileage so far, less than 3K miles driven.

Dude.... you're in Atlanta? (what did you expent) 
You might as well be in NYC.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
With the cruise control set @ 65mph that gets me 33-36mpg









08' GTI 6MT w/ 10k on it, Castrol Syntec 5w40, tires are ~40psi.
Just got back from a 260mile trip, all highway, cruise was 65mph on avg.
262 miles, 7.644 gallons= 34.28 MPG. 
I've gotten as high as 36 mpg highway at ~55-60mph in the summer.
Suburban driving I get 27mpg and about 26 in the winter.
My MFA is pretty much dead on.


----------



## fundubbin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (slc92)*

55 mile trip got me 26.5 mpg @ 75-80 mph.


----------



## rs67ss (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (2001SVS)*

2008 GTI, 6spd, REVO Stage 1 since 2300 miles, currently at 21894, 300 mile trip last weekend one way to PA and got 378 miles on 11 gals with 70 plus of that being city driving in Philly. Consistently 32 plus on high way.


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (rs67ss)*

I had started a similar thread a couple of days ago. Seems like most people are saying after 65 MPH the mileage drops. If you keep it under 65 we can expect low 30's.


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (2001SVS)*

The highest I've ever seen was 34mpg on my car, after a 30 minute cruise on the hwy. I'm more used to the 27mpg on a daily basis... but lately, I've been getting 21-22mpg... Sure, I've been driving a LITTLE harder these days than usual... but not enough to warrant going from 27 to 21mpg on a daily basis...
I wonder if it has anything to do with the colder weather...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (chewbacca5017)*

I'd like to think that when its colder you'd get better gas milage.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I'd like to think that when its colder you'd get better gas milage.

You'll get slightly worse mileage when it's colder out especially if you drive short distances. The car stays cold longer and they run rich when cold.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
You'll get slightly worse mileage when it's colder out especially if you drive short distances. The car stays cold longer and they run rich when cold.

Hmmm... my car gets to 190* (standard engine operating temp) pretty fast.


----------



## Confidential (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (rippie74)*

I've noticed that highway mpg is very dependent on speed. Even more so than other cars. With Cruise set at 75-80 mph I'll see 26-27 mpg. When I drop to 65-70 mph I'll see as high as 31-32.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (Confidential)*

Baltimore to Philly all highway. 60-65mph cruise control= 35.3mpg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

I usually get around 7.4l/100km in mine doing 100/105kmh in mine.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (slc92)*

i get the same on APR stage II


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (JLT)*

I've noticed that at night I seem to average less mpgs. Why do you think that is. Especially when it gets colder out here in Chicago. Just last month I was averaging 28/29 mpg and now I'll be lucky if I get 23/24. Any clues??


_Modified by WatchMyDub at 8:56 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: MK5 GTI mpg? (WatchMyDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WatchMyDub* »_I've noticed that at night I seem to average less mpgs. Why do you think that is. Especially when it gets colder out here in Chicago. Just last month I was averaging 28/29 mpg and now I'll be lucky if I get 23/24. Any clues??

_Modified by WatchMyDub at 8:56 PM 11-23-2008_

I've noticed the same thing. I would think colder denser air would help the MPG. Something tells me the 10% Ethanol fuel that I'm using is part of the problem.


----------

